

Lucene 2.9 and Solr 1.4 Imminent - spidaman
http://www.lucidimagination.com/blog/2009/09/06/lucene-2-9-release-imminent/

======
aliasaria
Here's the changelist for Lucene:
[http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/lucene/java/trunk/CHANGES.txt?v...](http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/lucene/java/trunk/CHANGES.txt?view=markup)

